# Hilfe! Flagge erstellen...aber wie?



## Tola2010 (4. November 2010)

Hallo, ich bin in Illustrator ein echter Anfänger. Nun möchte ich gerne ein Flagge für den Druck erstellen. Es gibt ein PDF als Vorlage, da die Flagge in der Produktion zugeschnitten und genäht wird. Die Formatvorlage muß vor Abgabe der Datei natürlich wieder aus dem Dokument gelöscht werden.
Ich muß also das PDF in Illustrator importieren und anhand dieses "Schnittmusters" ein Logo und eine kurze Textzeile einfügen.
Die Flagge soll orange sein, die Schriften und das Logo weiß. Schriften und Logo kriege ich hin...aber wie geht das mit dem Import der Vorlage und der orangenen Fläche? Und dem anschließenden Entfernen der Vorlage****
Für Antworten bin ich überaus dankbar - möchte das total gerne lernen!!


----------



## smileyml (4. November 2010)

Also man kann in AI PDF-Dateien problemlos öffnen. Dann ist eigentlich fast immer nur noch die Schnittmaske zu beachten und ggf. zurückzuwandeln und bei Bedarf einige Gruppierungen aufzuösen.
Speichern kann man dann als AI oder PDF, je nach Bdarf.

Grüße Marco


----------

